# Legend of the Seeker #19: Cursed/Season 1/2009



## Truth Seeker (May 2, 2009)

*Cursed*

King Gregor persuades Shota the sorcerer to transform him into a vicious beast at sundown each day so he can protect his realm from the D'Harans. But that viciousness takes an unintended---and tragic---turn, leading to a dilemma for Richard.
​


----------



## Merkuri (May 3, 2009)

Um, plot holes, anybody?  

[sblock]
Did anybody else wonder why Richard and Kahlan never even seemed to consider other uses for that collar if it could really block Kahlan's powers?  Let's see... Richard and Kahlan can't be together because of Kahlan's powers... there's a device (that is apparently one of many) that can suppress Kahlan's powers only while she's wearing it... so let's use it to keep Kahlan from confessing some enemy soldiers and then just toss it aside!

Of course, the last time they found something that would let them be together they gave it away, too... I'm starting to think the maybe they really don't want to sleep together.  

And does it really take just an afternoon to conquer a kingdom?  Didn't that city have walls?  Why on earth were the (arguably) two most powerful fighters in the city not up on those walls helping to defend it instead of sitting in the throne room waiting for everything to hit the fan?
[/sblock]

I do like the show, but I really feel like this episode just fell flat on its face.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 3, 2009)

Merkuri said:


> Um, plot holes, anybody?
> 
> [sblock]
> Did anybody else wonder why Richard and Kahlan never even seemed to consider other uses for that collar if it could really block Kahlan's powers?  Let's see... Richard and Kahlan can't be together because of Kahlan's powers... there's a device (that is apparently one of many) that can suppress Kahlan's powers only while she's wearing it... so let's use it to keep Kahlan from confessing some enemy soldiers and then just toss it aside!
> ...





[sblock] I don't think Kingdoms in this "world" are as big as we think. It appears to me that this particular kingdom may have been a "City State" with surrounding farms and villages. In which case yes it would have been possible, but I also think they should have extended the fighting or somewhat.

As for their "romantic predicament", maybe I'm reading too much into it but I'm fairly sure that they both gave each other a "look", or at least Richard certainly gave Kaylin one when they were discussing using the artifact. I think what we're meant to take from this is that they have true character and are both willing to sacrifice their happyness to help the community.[/sblock]


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 3, 2009)

BrooklynKnight said:


> [sblock] I don't think Kingdoms in this "world" are as big as we think. It appears to me that this particular kingdom may have been a "City State" with surrounding farms and villages. In which case yes it would have been possible, but I also think they should have extended the fighting or somewhat.
> 
> As for their "romantic predicament", maybe I'm reading too much into it but I'm fairly sure that they both gave each other a "look", or at least Richard certainly gave Kaylin one when they were discussing using the artifact. I think what we're meant to take from this is that they have true character and are both willing to sacrifice their happyness to help the community.[/sblock]




Why do they have to sacrifice their happiness when they can always come back and visit for some afternoon delight.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 3, 2009)

Ask Terry Goodkind, he wrote them!


----------



## Merkuri (May 3, 2009)

(Warning... I'm assuming people who are this far down in the thread have seen the episode already, so there are spoilers below that aren't sblocked.)



Brown Jenkin said:


> Why do they have to sacrifice their happiness when they can always come back and visit for some afternoon delight.




That's what I was thinking.  We've seen them sacrifice their happiness for others before, so I don't think it's out of character.  There was that potion they gave away.  But this item seems to be re-usable, and the person who's using it now only needs it for part of the time.  It's not like them borrowing it for the afternoon would do anybody harm, as long as they returned it by nightfall.

Also, I think this was the second magic-suppressing collar that they've seen.  If there are two then there are probably more, and they could probably at least think about looking for one for their own use.  It would not surprise me if they said, "No, the queen needs this one, we shouldn't even ask to borrow it," but it does surprise me that they didn't even seem to think about finding another one.  Not even one comment about, "Well, this is something else that proves it's possible, have hope!"

It just feels to me like the writer of this episode didn't read the scripts for the preceding episodes and totally missed the whole "we can't consummate our love because it would be as good as killing him" thing.

And as far as "Ask Terry Goodkind!" I don't recall anything particularly like this happening in the books.  In fact, I can't recall any sort of items or potions at all in the books that could suppress a confessor's powers or protect against them.  Of course, I read the books over ten years ago and never finished the series, so there could be something I'm not remembering or something that happened in later books that I never got to.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 3, 2009)

Well, you know I don't think she ever touched a guards skin while wearing it so we don't even confirmation that it works on her.

I havn't read the books either but I plan too.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 4, 2009)

BrooklynKnight said:


> Well, you know I don't think she ever touched a guards skin while wearing it so we don't even confirmation that it works on her.




Only Kaylen saying she could feel her power being supressed.


----------



## Orius (May 4, 2009)

Merkuri said:


> Um, plot holes, anybody?
> 
> [sblock]
> Did anybody else wonder why Richard and Kahlan never even seemed to consider other uses for that collar if it could really block Kahlan's powers?  Let's see... Richard and Kahlan can't be together because of Kahlan's powers... [/sblock]




That's one of the first things that came to my dirty mind. 



Spoiler



"Hey, Kahlan, let's go find an isolated tower in the castle somewhere!"






> [sblock]Of course, the last time they found something that would let them be together they gave it away, too... I'm starting to think the maybe they really don't want to sleep together.  [/sblock]




It's either romantic or emo I guess, depending on your POV.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 4, 2009)

MAYBE spoiler?  At least for the books.


In the books, they found out near the end of the 1st book that love stops her power from working.  Kahlan and Richard love each other, so their power doesn't work.  In fact, Kahlan actually blasts Richard with her power and believes that he has been changed and orders him later to kill her because of her shame and finds out that he's immune when he flatly refuses to do so.

ALSO in the books, there's a place where there's a bunch of the radahan thingies, so they are far from unique.

In the TV series, who knows what they're planning.


----------



## Orius (May 6, 2009)

I dunno. I've always heard the books were crap, but the series isn't too bad, so maybe it will all be an improvement.


----------



## Wycen (May 10, 2009)

To me this episode was like

"look, I'm (Grendel) in your castle"
"advicing your king"

But it was fun, with or without holes.


----------

